# pre adoption course next week



## lisapalmer (May 11, 2011)

hello everyone

this is my first post on here and brief background is that hubby and I found out we couldn't have our own children.  Offered ICSI but this was at the same time as finding out I needed heart surgery.  That went well and during the recovery I tried to tell myself I was very lucky to have what I did in my life i.e. two step children and 2 nephews and a neice who are great parts of my family.  As time went on however, this still didn't feel enough and the ache came back so we've embarked on.  Medical has been done, references are out and day one of our pre adoption course starts on Monday.  Great to see this board so I can gain some valuable information on the process and all your experiences of the process and adoption.

Best wishes
Lis


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends Adoption/Fostering Board 

I've moved your post over here as it fit here a bit better. 

I joined FF just after finding out we would never conceive - and even with ICSI it was highly unlikely. That was 4 and a half years ago, now we have a wonderful family through adoption.  I'm sure you will find lots of support here. We're all at different stages so you will find people at the same stage as you.

Have a look on the Adoption Chat Thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253477.0

And here are some other useful links:

Resource Area

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=457.0

General FF good to know things:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20922.0

Feel free to ask any questions 
Hope you enjoy your prep

Bx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Lisa and welcome   

Good luck for your prep course, we really enjoyed ours and met some wonderful friends who we have stayed in contact with.
A few of us have already had our little ones placed and meet up for weekly play dates, so that, along with all we learnt on the course (it's very informative) made it a very valuable experience.

Lots of luck for the rest of your adoption journey, I hope it goes smoothly for you   ,

Anj x


----------



## lisapalmer (May 11, 2011)

thank you. have read through some of the poss on this board and found it so useful already.  We're looking forward to the first day of the course tomorrow.  CRB checks have come back, GP's have done the medical paperwork and it's all ticking along now.    I'm starting to get excited and hopeful.  Have also told some of my colleagues at work, friends etc what is going on.  I figure if it all goes well we'll be screaming it from the rooftops anyway and if not, we'll need some support and understanding so may as well warn people early.
Thanks again
lisa x


----------



## lisapalmer (May 11, 2011)

Blimey, those two days have gone so quickly and I was just not prepared for how emotionally draining it has been   . I feel like I've been hit by a bus, it's been such a roller coaster.  Is this normal??  I'm sat here with tears thinking of all sorts of things 1) am I good enough to be a parent 2) how sad would I feel if I'd have had to give up my child 3) I want to wrap my child in cotton wool but can't 4) hurry up  

Wow, what a journey this all is.

Lisa x


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I think most people find the course quite emotional and I'd say your current thoughts are pretty normal.  Certainly the "am I good enough" comes up all the time and even more so once you are a parent.  

Take some time to reflect and then, if you still feel its the right path for you, move onto the next stage in the journey.  

Good luck
Bop


----------

